# Estações Meteorológicas da Comunidade



## guisilva5000 (3 Dez 2016 às 02:23)

Tópico para debate da possível união da comunidade para a compra de estações meteorológicas e colocação da mesma em locais importantes.

*Projeto em fase inicial. *

*O que acho que importante agora, é responder às seguintes perguntas:*

- Está disposto a ajudar para comprar uma estação?

- Quem vai juntar o dinheiro fornecido pela comunidade e de que modo se faz?

- O tipo de estação a comprar deve ter um limite no preço?

- Que dados (chuva, vento, temp) devem ser analisados na estação? Talvez depende de cada sítio? (Como sabem quanto mais coisas a estação tiver mais cara fica)

- Quem fica responsável pela instalação e manutenção da estação?

- Quais os locais em que devemos colocar estações?

- Deveremos criar uma rede "MeteoPT" tipo a rede "IPMA"?

- Como é que passamos dados da estação para o wunderground ou outros sites?

Gostava primeiro que dessem a vossa opinião sobre isto, também darei a minha, mas x pessoas pensam melhor que uma 

@jonas_87 @criz0r


----------



## Toby (4 Dez 2016 às 06:05)

Bom dia,

Excelente iniciativa!  Muito melhor que MeteoGlobal....  

Penso, que é necessário em primeiro lugar pedir-se qual nível de precisão?
Um elevado nível de precisão: Davis VP2 + calibração + montagem às normas + conexão WeatherLink IP.
Se um elevado nível for o objetivo, muito bom exemplo é: 
http://www.infoclimat.fr/
http://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/alcobaca/000EX.html#highlight=05
É uma boa aprendizagem antes de montar uma rede 100% portuguesa.

Prejuízo que pessoa tem reage à isto: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/representacao-de-portugal-sobre-infoclimat.9075/
Se o meu muito mau portugueses não incomodar, estou pronto para participar à uma rede de qualidade.

Bom Domingo


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Dez 2016 às 16:10)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Excelente iniciativa!  Muito melhor que MeteoGlobal....
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela opinião!

De facto acho que as estações Davis são as melhores, mas acho que seria difícil angariar esse dinheiro todo. Talvez comecemos por estações mais baratas.

Também tenho dúvida em que rede é que devíamos incluir estas estações, netatmo, wunderground ou fazer uma nossa (se é que isso é possível).


----------



## Thomar (6 Dez 2016 às 09:18)

Outro exemplo que se pode ver é a comunidade meteoclimatic dos nossos vizinhos espanhóis.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Dez 2016 às 18:35)

Sim são bons exemplos, mas eu não tenho os meios para fazer tipo um novo site com uma interface tipo dessas, que receba dados das estações. Acho que o melhor é começar devagar e implementar as "nossas" estações na rede WU ou netatmo.

De resto, acho que a ideia principal agora é mesmo que estações devemos comprar a um custo justo para que todos possamos ajudar, e de que modo podemos fazer essa ajuda. 

Por enquanto o local para colocação da estação que discutimos no Seguimento Litoral Centro foi a Peninha (serra de Sintra), principalmente um anemómetro e termómetro, não sei se um pluviómetro seria necessário.


----------



## Toby (7 Dez 2016 às 21:03)

Boa noite,

Penso (parecer pessoal) se uma rede portuguesa quiser impôr-se, único a qualidade for fiança de futuro.
Se quiser que IPMA ajuda esta rede, não há 36 soluções.
Se os espanhóis ou os franceses forem capazes, os portugueses também!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2016 às 11:16)

Boas @guisilva5000 

Desculpa lá não ter dito nada, estou para fazer uma chamada/enviar email ao PNSC sobre a questão da Peninha, e falar com determinadas pessoas.
Esta semana já tenho mais tempo,assim que tiver algumas novidades comunico.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Dez 2016 às 16:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas @guisilva5000
> 
> Desculpa lá não ter dito nada, estou para fazer uma chamada/enviar email ao PNSC sobre a questão da Peninha, e falar com determinadas pessoas.
> Esta semana já tenho mais tempo,assim que tiver algumas novidades comunico.


Obrigado! 

Quanto a websites para juntar dinheiro, encontrei estes:

https://gogetfunding.com/
https://www.gofundme.com/
http://www.shareagift.com/


----------



## Toby (13 Dez 2016 às 06:40)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> Quanto a websites para juntar dinheiro, encontrei estes:
> 
> ...



Bom dia,

Quer lançar uma subscrição pública?
O processo do vosso projeto é visível onde?

Obrigado


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2016 às 11:22)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Quer lançar uma subscrição pública?
> O processo do vosso projeto é visível onde?
> ...


Ainda não temos o projeto planeado, falta a resposta que o Jonas aguarda.


----------



## criz0r (13 Dez 2016 às 12:34)

Boa tarde, peço desculpa o atraso a responder ao tópico, já sabem que da minha parte estou inteiramente disponível para vos ajudar com este projecto, acho muito interessante e será concerteza também de grande utilidade até para o próprio IPMA.
Na eventualidade de no futuro ser colocada algum estação aqui nesta região coloco-me ao dispor para realizar a manutenção da mesma e penso que até faz sentido uma vez que ter uma estação apenas na Praia da Rainha não reflecte nem de perto a temperatura real da cidade de Almada. No caso de ser necessário tenho também alguma facilidade em reunir com a CMA ou Juntas do Concelho para discutir ao pormenor este tema.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Dez 2016 às 14:43)

Boa tarde,

Ao ler este tópico de início, gostaria só de informar que a Troposfera tem em curso, neste momento, um projecto de uma rede de estações meteorológicas amadoras certificadas.
Esse projecto já consta dos nossos objectivos desde a fundação da associação, mas na altura, mesmo apresentando o projecto aqui no fórum, nunca ninguém se mostrou interessado no mesmo.

Teve um pequeno atraso, dada a complexidade do mesmo e dos custos inerentes, mas estamos ainda a trabalhar sobre o mesmo.
Pretendemos criar uma rede com estações fiáveis, de qualidade, as quais terão a devida certificação (de acordo com os critérios das entidades oficiais, com quem estamos a colaborar). A ideia é que seja uma rede cujos dados possam ser utilizados pelo próprio IPMA, por exemplo. Serão integradas estações já existentes e futuras estações que poderão surgir.

Estamos receptivos a colaboração de quem quiser. A questão do crowdfunding suscita-nos muitas dúvidas... Mas se houver vontade de membros aqui do fórum, e deste tópico em particular, em colaborar, podemos discutir em conjunto algumas ideias.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2016 às 20:57)

ecobcg disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Ao ler este tópico de início, gostaria só de informar que a Troposfera tem em curso, neste momento, um projecto de uma rede de estações meteorológicas amadoras certificadas.
> Esse projecto já consta dos nossos objectivos desde a fundação da associação, mas na altura, mesmo apresentando o projecto aqui no fórum, nunca ninguém se mostrou interessado no mesmo.
> ...



Neste momento a nossa ideia era começar por uma estação na Peninha. Acho que a rede pode evoluir ao longo dos anos, mas depende da vontade de cada um. Não sei como podíamos colaborar, talvez ajudando monetariamente para a compra da estação e vocês tratavam da instalação e de falar com o IPMA? E as estações que algumas pessoas do fórum já têm podiam entrar nessa rede?
Quanto ao crowdfunding, nunca fiz, mas não sei quais os eventuais problemas com isso, talvez quem já tenha passado pela experiência possa falar melhor.


----------



## Toby (13 Dez 2016 às 21:09)

ecobcg disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Ao ler este tópico de início, gostaria só de informar que a Troposfera tem em curso, neste momento, um projecto de uma rede de estações meteorológicas amadoras certificadas.
> Esse projecto já consta dos nossos objectivos desde a fundação da associação, mas na altura, mesmo apresentando o projecto aqui no fórum, nunca ninguém se mostrou interessado no mesmo.
> ...



Boa noite,

Gostarei de ter mais informação.
Tenho um VP2+ desde 2011 conforme MF/WMO.

O meu português é muito mau, se não for um obstáculo, mim está aberto todas as à formas de colaboração.

http://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/alcobaca/000EX.html#highlight=20


----------



## criz0r (14 Dez 2016 às 10:29)

O 1º passo é questionar quem estará interessado em alinhar neste projecto, e para isso é necessário que se faça uma lista. A partir daí o objectivo será a recolha da opinião de todos acerca da melhor estação a comprar tendo por base a relação qualidade/custo. Se tivermos 30 pessoas a contribuir com 10 euros já teremos uma margem razoável para se comprar uma estação. Claro que o feedback dos Moderadores/Administradores do Fórum é sempre primordial e com a sua experiência seria sem dúvida muito mais fácil  .


----------



## Toby (14 Dez 2016 às 20:43)

Boa noite,

Pode inscrever-me sobre a lista: Toby René.
Se o projeto for sério e aparafusando a qualidade e não a quantidade, a minha sociedade (portuguesa) pode tornar-se sponsor (não sou milionário). 
Piolho evitar uma má tradução com o meu mau português, se uma pessoa puder traduzir isto:

Excusez-moi, si j'écris en français, j'ai trop de difficulté avec le portugais.
Avec 30/40/50 x 10€, je ne vois pas comment vous allez financer une station météo de qualité (minimum 600/700€).
Je me permet de vous donner mon opinion, le problème portugais est que chacun  travaille dans son coin (je constate cela aussi en astronomie, mon épouse étant artiste arrive à la même conclusion).
Pourtant il y a de belles stations au Portugal, bien montées, fiable. (voir plus haut, etc...)
Je pense que la première étape serait de regrouper les bonnes stations existantes pour présenter aux gens, IPMA, sponsor, etc... un projet serieux, qui tourne, qui apporte une valeur ajouté par rapport aux réseaux météo moribond qui accepte tout et n'importe quoi.
La qualité paie toujours, faut juste être patient.
Je trouve dommage que personne ne me suit pour inscrire des stations sur InfoClimat. 
Ok c'est français , mais c'est un exemple à suivre (+ de 1400 stations de qualité), aujourd’hui infoclimat parviens à financer des stations.
Voilà en quelque mots, je suis partant pour un projet portugais fédérateur de qualité, mais désolé d'être direct un réseau fait de stations hétérolécithe sans ligne de conduite claire, précise n'a pas d'avenir pour moi.

Excuser ma franchise, mais mon soutien pour un projet d'avenir.       
Merci pour la traduction.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Dez 2016 às 00:39)

criz0r disse:


> O 1º passo é questionar quem estará interessado em alinhar neste projecto, e para isso é necessário que se faça uma lista. A partir daí o objectivo será a recolha da opinião de todos acerca da melhor estação a comprar tendo por base a relação qualidade/custo. Se tivermos 30 pessoas a contribuir com 10 euros já teremos uma margem razoável para se comprar uma estação. Claro que o feedback dos Moderadores/Administradores do Fórum é sempre primordial e com a sua experiência seria sem dúvida muito mais fácil  .


Nem mais!

Então a lista vai em:

- @gui5000
- @criz0r 
- @Toby 
- @jonas_87


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Dez 2016 às 00:55)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Pode inscrever-me sobre a lista: Toby René.
> Se o projeto for sério e aparafusando a qualidade e não a quantidade, a minha sociedade (portuguesa) pode tornar-se sponsor (não sou milionário).
> ...



Concordo, o melhor é investir primeiro na qualidade do que criar uma rede gigante do nada. Pelo que tenho visto, as Davis parecem-me as melhores, deve rondar à volta dos 500€, talvez se consiga mais barato. Contudo, esta primeira estação que estamos a tentar colocar tem como objetivo medir o vento (talvez o @jonas_87 seja a melhor pessoa para falar sobre o clima daquele local), não sabendo se é útil ter um instrumento para medir a precipitação.

Outra coisa que tenho a apontar é que se quisermos continuar a expandir a rede precisamos de locais para colocar as estações. Ora, tendo em conta que existem inúmeras pessoas que moram em sítios diferentes e que preferiam ver uma certa estação num sítio ou noutro, a subjetividade vai ser maior e as opiniões e pontos de vista vão se dividir. Por isso, acho que seria útil fazermos tipo "candidaturas", em que uma pessoa apresentava onde queria uma estação, as razões, os benefícios, o clima do local, etc. Com várias candidaturas depois existia tipo uma votação, a que ganhasse depois seguia para a próxima "etapa" que provavelmente seria a escolha do responsável pela estação, quem podia comprar a estação, quem a instalava, ou fazer parecias com o IPMA ou com o projeto da Troposfera. Depois sim, podia-se juntar o dinheiro por meio de crowdfunding ou outros meios (ainda não tive outras ideias), e instalava-se a estação. As outras candidaturas continuavam em stand-by até às próximas candidaturas, provavelmente assim que a outra estive em período de funcionamento.

A outra parte do projeto era juntar as estações já existentes, de pessoal daqui do fórum por exemplo, mas estações certificadas/qualidade como dizes. Talvez depois com o crescimento, provavelmente lento, da rede, poderíamos colaborar com o IPMA ou com o projeto da Troposfera ou com o teu sponsor.

PS: Não sei qual é a vossa ideia quanto a reunir os dados das estações, se preferiam juntar-se a uma rede (tipo WU, infoclimat, projeto da Troposfera) ou criar um site próprio nosso?


----------



## criz0r (15 Dez 2016 às 10:07)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A outra parte do projeto era juntar as estações já existentes, de pessoal daqui do fórum por exemplo, mas estações certificadas/qualidade como dizes. Talvez depois com o crescimento, provavelmente lento, da rede, poderíamos colaborar com o IPMA ou com o projeto da Troposfera ou com o teu sponsor.



Por diversas razões nunca consegui efectivamente obter uma estação que me permitisse retirar todo o tipo de leituras para além das temperaturas e da humidade relativa, sempre considerei isso uma falha enorme da minha parte tendo em conta o meu gosto por este ramo da Ciência mas a vida é complicada. Conto muito em breve já ter finalmente ao meu dispor uma Estação para desse modo poder partilhar com toda a nossa comunidade o que se passa a nível climático na minha área de residência. Nesse dia e caso este projecto ultrapasse a Fase da Teoria terei todo o gosto em incluir a minha estação na rede.


----------



## Toby (17 Dez 2016 às 19:56)

Boa noite,

Aí está cerca de exemplos de que gostarei reencontrado à Portugal: 
http://www.infoclimat.fr/
http://www.meteonetwork.it/rete/
http://romma.fr/
http://www.meteoclimatic.net/

Ver talvez com os responsáveis de meteopt.com uma colaboração.

Divisa da Bélgica: "L'union fait la force"


----------

